# New Pedal Power.



## SmugWaffle (Mar 26, 2012)

.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I got a Mongoose 29 for Christmas... the back of the front tire hits my toes when turning. It feels "too tall" and "too short" in length. I kind of wish my wife would have consulted someone else for bike buying advice.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

She ordered it from walmart.com

Mongoose used to be pretty high-end in the '80s.. I guess they went bankrupt and sold the name to the Chinese?


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

Being as though it's from Walmart, take it back get either a different larger one or another brand. Before you go back to Walmart, go to a real bike shop and get "fitted" for the size that you need. Walmart employees haven't a clue about what you need....just spewing what I'm thinking...


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

29 is the latest fad. I would stay away from it. Get something with disc brakes. Cable discs are pretty good and you can upgrade to hydralic later it you want to.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

helicopter5472 said:


> take it back get either a different larger one or another brand.


I just can't - - - I know it would break her heart if I did that. She was SO excited about getting it for me, she felt like she had really done the best looking around and was really getting the best bike for me.



swjohnsey said:


> Get something with disc brakes. Cable discs are pretty good and you can upgrade to hydraulic later it you want to.


The one I got has cable operated discs, front and rear. 
It's this one: http://www.walmart.com/ip/Mongoose-Deception-29-Men-s-All-Terrain-Bike/14956326


----------



## Boomy (Mar 17, 2012)

Chain stores sell one size. I should ride a 20" but ride an 18" far,e due to my riding style. My wife and daughter ride a 16" frame. Frames are measured from the center of the crank up to the bottom of the seat post.


----------



## ZangLussuria (May 25, 2012)

Bike fit is important. Height isn't always a good indicator for bike frame size.

29ers are more plush and the need to go full suspension isn't as needed as a 26.
If you think it's a fad, just look at the companies that are making it. Also the the Exterra world champion uses a Specialized Epic 29er. The 29er is growing quite a following.
I still personally use a 26 but 29 has its merits.


----------



## pugstheprepper (Jul 10, 2013)

I ride a bike most days to work and back. I started last year and it was a 20 mile round trip(10 to 10 from). I did it on a mongoose from wal mart... It had its problems but most of which i feel were simple assembly issues. Plus fixing them helped me to learn the basic mechanics of the bike. Honestly the 150 I spent on the bike was well worth it! 

Now i only have a 4 mile roind trip to work but its still fun to ride and a lot faster then walking (which is what i was doing for about a month). Great little workout for the guys like me that are lazy lol. As far as bags go i haven't been able to figure out a great way to do this on a full suspension bike. I was thinking that one of those pull behinds would be the best option.


----------

